# Dorico key command set based on Logic's key commands?



## Vik (Nov 30, 2022)

I have updated Dorico today, for the first time. When I first bought Dorico, 6 years ago, I created a key command set in order to make the key commands between Dorico and Logic as similar as possible – by adjusting Dorico's key commands to Logic's. I don't own that computer I used anymore, and there are probably a lot more key commands in Dorico now.

Are any of you aware of shareable/downloadable Dorico key commands out there which are based on Logic's key commands?


----------

